# I lost my Bellsouth DSL connection



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I was hooking up the fax machine and unplugged the phone connection while the computer was on and now I don't know how to get my DSL connection back. Please help me. Thanks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Just plug the DSL modem back in, it should reestablish communication.


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I am so messed up. What I did was lost my aol connection. When I go to sign in the drop down box for dial up or broadband is empty.


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I messed around and got it back. I can't believe it. Thanks anyway


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

Out of curiosity, If you have BellSouth DSL, what are you using Aol's bloatware?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

> Out of curiosity, If you have BellSouth DSL, what are you using Aol's bloatware?


I tried to explain the same thing to my mom and dad. They've changed over to DSL recently also. They think using AOL is the only way to get on the internet. Even downloaded Firefox for them and moved all of their bookmarks over.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

AOL software is available to use for free when you provide your own dialup or broadband connection. Gives access to all the AOL "benefits". You can even sign up for one of the free AOL accounts, not use the software, and yet have free IMAP email account that can be accessed from any email client (like 
Thunderbird) that can access IMAP.

Now as to why anybody wants AOL's "benefits" is beyond me, but my ex still has it. She even still buys her dialup from AOL though I cant berate her for that, it has lowered in price to $9.95 per month and is very good dialup connection in this area with few drops. She uses far more than the 150hr many of the el cheapo isps limit one to. I told her where she lives she could have either cable broadband or ATT $10 per month DSL, but each to their own. I would have been on that ATT $10 deal so fast.... Even told her she could keep her AOL software.

Now if I could convince her to put real virus protection on her XP computer. She thinks the AOL software protects her and cant be convinced otherwise. At least since she got the new computer she doesnt call me when it slows to a crawl, she has found a local expert that charges her real money. Guess he found it more profitable not to install one of the free virus programs. I'm sure her XP probably hasnt been updated either. Course I cant believe much of anybody still on dialup updates XP as updates are large and frequent.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> AOL software is available to use for free when you provide your own dialup or broadband connection. Gives access to all the AOL "benefits".


Really? How does that work and how do you get it? I still know people who are getting soaked every month by AOL and have their own Internet connections.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You just sign up for free AOL account and download the software. If you dont see a direct link, try signing up for their free email account as that will also sign you up for a free account with the software. I've never tried it, but once installed and you run it, assume it asks if you want to use an existing dialup connection or to sign up for AOL connection. Its like the old "bring your own isp" few years back where AOL still expected to be paid but it was much cheaper than if they provided the dialup connection. Now its still "bring your own isp" but the AOL software/content is free and works with dialup or broadband. They are pushing their broadband but its not apparently widely available. Its downright hard to find the signup for their dialup service anymore on their website. It is a very good and unlimited dialup connection for the money ($9.95) here where I am. I was tempted at one point as I run linux and can use Penggy to connect to an AOL account rather than official AOL bloatware. But after some consideration, it is still AOL, and just not good idea to ever strike a bargain with the devil.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://askbobrankin.com/aol_for_free.html


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> http://askbobrankin.com/aol_for_free.html


Yes, I seem to have access to most everything for free, even the AOL chat rooms. 

It's pretty buggy, I keep getting run time errors that I can't debug, but after throwing the error dialog box it seems to do what I ask. What do you want for free...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think AOL made the tough choice whether to just disappear from the market or to try and make a last ditch attempt to adapt and keep some of those addicted to AOL content and somehow profit off that. People got more aware of price and the availability of broadband which AOL couldnt begin to supply to any significant part of their market.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Some of the things AOL did made no sense at all. The chat communities limited only to AOL subscribers were probably the most obvious. I couldn't figure out why anyone would want to limit a special interest community on the basis of which ISP they used.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> I think AOL made the tough choice whether to just disappear from the market or to try and make a last ditch attempt to adapt and keep some of those addicted to AOL content and somehow profit off that.


They aren't going to keep ANY of the market with the free AOL desktop. It's loaded with runtime errors. And it isn't Java Runtime compatibility either, it's just stupid syntax errors in the code. It's really annoying!


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't see why anyone want to even use aol's free webmail service. I think aol is just awful.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

My parents are still AOHell users.

Just tonight I asked my father for the umteenth time why? WhY? WHY?

He is paying 40 something a month for his cable and another 14 or 19 or so for his Almost On Line account.

They are old, and set in their ways and can't understand how they would get on the Internet without it.

I wish they would stop waisting my inheritance. 

Lee


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

I lost my Bellsouth DSL yesterday, but after calling their tech support they got the problem fixed after several hours. I am pretty happy with Bellsouth DSL service!


----------

